# St. Athan Boys Village Report...Again!



## UEP-Wales (Oct 6, 2011)

*St. Athan Boys Village – October 2011​*
I know that this has been covered many many many times in the past, even by myself but having a little play around with a few things and feel the place deserves a full thread rather than just part of one like I did last time. Please let me know what you think of the pics, honestly as I am playing around big time! Sorry if this ends up a little pic heavy but hope you like them either way!

*About the Boys Village​*
_Some of the information is provided by Wikipedia._ 

The Boys Village opened on August 8th 1925 as a summer camp for the sons from families in the South Wales Coalfield, it offered them a place to play and be free, as well as being close to the nearby beach. Over the ages its usage developed (but not necessarily changed) to be used as a camp for youths and apprenticeships, etc., as well.
The buildings included a dining hall, dormitories, a gym, swimming pool and a church. There was also a full-sized cricket pitch and pavilion. The site also includes a war memorial and there are rumours about Boys Village being haunted or plagued by a troubled past.
The site declined in line with the decline in coal mining in the Welsh valleys and without the money put in by the miners, it no longer had the finances to operate and subsequently closed in the late 1960s.

I have also been told that the boys village used to be hired out to clubs and organisations such as gymnastic clubs. This would have been around 40 years ago now.

_The village today_

After a family renting the property moved out in 2008, it has been taken over by graffiti artists and vandals who feed their habbit by damaging this once amazing place. Several buildings have been demolished since 2008 due to fire damage, including the Sir Maynard Jenour building which was build in the 1980’s, the recreation building and a few residential and admin buildings. 

The site was sold at auction during 2010 for around £670,000 but not much seems to be happening in terms of protecting and restoring the site. I have been made aware by a trusted source which I can not name that the site is due to be demolished in November and turned into 12 houses (which not a lot of people will be able to afford!)

If visiting after dark, you are guaranteed to run into a group of youths causing damage to the site, risking their lives by walking around with no torch or other form of lighting. 

*About my explore​*
I have only recently found out about this site and already I am addicted to it! I parked my car up directly outside the village and began kitting myself up with my camera, back up camera, tripod, grip gloves, radio, torches and anything else I had to hand – including my drink!

As I started walking through, I could hear the wind howling through the broken buildings that remain, I could see drips of water coming through the collapsing roof and as I entered the first building, evidence of a very recent fire struck me. 

I recently witnessed people damaging the already barely standing gym building and knew that I had to keep my guard up as local police and forestry security now check on this site daily. 

Anyway, with my bag on, camera on tripod and in hand, this is my take on the St. Athan’s Boys Village in West Aberthaw. 

*The Photographs​*


























































































































































After visiting the village for the 4th time in the space of a month, it is very clear that people still go there to vandalise it daily! It's shocking that the owners have made no attempt of securing this fantastic place which holds a very proud standing war memorial. I must add that I have disclosed my identity to a local MP to provide assistance in his attempt to have the war memorial restored and relocated.

I hope you enjoyed these pictures and my report.

Urbex-SW


----------



## Captain-Slow (Oct 6, 2011)

it keeps on trucking.

Fire seems to be a heavy theme for this place. I've read numerous reports over the years and a few mention recent/or current burning fire. The look on ****** face as he saw the fire burning in the sports hall was classic on our visit. He didnt know if he should piss on it, run off or call the fire brigade. 

Kudos on the AM/MP memorial relocation, I dont think its going to last where it is either. Shame


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 6, 2011)

Captain-Slow said:


> it keeps on trucking.
> 
> Fire seems to be a heavy theme for this place. I've read numerous reports over the years and a few mention recent/or current burning fire. The look on ****** face as he saw the fire burning in the sports hall was classic on our visit. He didnt know if he should piss on it, run off or call the fire brigade.
> 
> Kudos on the AM/MP memorial relocation, I dont think its going to last where it is either. Shame



It is a shame that people are burning the place down but I noticed this week that emergency services will not step foot onto the site anymore due to H&S bull crap. God if I listened to that rubbish, I would live life in a big rubber bouncy ball wrapped in cotton wool!

I was actually very shocked that the memorial isn't more damaged to be honest. There seems to be something missing from it but can't find any photo's showing what it could be...more research I think


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 7, 2011)

There's some good shots there.

Lovely light in some too.

My net isn't to keen on letting me see all of them though!

Looks a good explore.


----------



## The Archivist (Oct 8, 2011)

A good report, especially considering how trashed the place is. 



Urbex-SW said:


> The site is due to be demolished in November and turned into 12 houses (which not a lot of people will be able to afford!)


I'm not at all surprised. Excellent location for them though, between the massive coal-fired powerstation working 24hrs a day and the limeworks over the road covering everything in dust!

Good work on your memorial campaign too. Hope it comes to something good.


----------



## clay_9 (Oct 13, 2011)

I was there about 6 months ago and the increase in destruction and vandalism is plainly evident. It's such a shame.


----------



## smiler (Oct 13, 2011)

“Good work on your memorial campaign too. Hope it comes to something good.”
Yeah me too, Thanks.


----------



## crippsy_99 (Oct 28, 2011)

I was only there recently, and I cant believe how much more graffitii and damage there is since my last visit a couple of months ago  
Such a shame whats happening to the place, and its probably one of the only abandoned places in the area I know about, or at least safe to go too still!


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice shots,you should copyright these


----------



## boyo1414 (Oct 28, 2011)

Way back in March 1966 I spent a thoroughly miserable week of my engineering apprenticeship at the boy's village being indoctrinated with all sorts of boring industrial information in which I failed to raise any enthusiasm whatsoever,,,,,,, and to add exhaustion to boredom we were forced to engage in a five and a half mile orienteering excercise over Methyr Mawr sand-dunes,,,, the highest in Europe,,,,, and none of us could use a compass!!!!

Nice pics


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks very much!

Pictures are copyrighted the second I take them as they are my property. They also have copyright notices put on the actual pics. Just out of curiosity though, have you seen my photo's elsewhere though? Only as this is the only site they should be on.

Also, how do you all find out if your photo's have been copied?

Thanks!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 29, 2011)

Just thought I would pop a couple of recent pics of the village. Went up there today and came across a couple of new things! Crazy how often something new ends up there or gets removed.

On with a couple of photo's

_Maybe somebody is setting up an office here?_





_Hmm, Reminds me of a forum I've heard of _





_Yes I dare enter!_





_Oh Sh*t...The Haunted Church is moving!_





_Hmm strange pumpkin man sat in a chair..._


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 30, 2011)

Hope you get some sense over the memorial. We were disgusted when they built a new road near us and just demolished our memorial. I wouldn't have been so annoyed had if been s huge stone thing but it wasn't that much more the an engraved stone however eve that was too much bloody effort. No respect some councils.


----------



## rhys6002 (Nov 3, 2011)

Had a look around this place a few days back, the pics uploaded a few comments up arent valid anymore, now the computer screens have been smashed to bits and the chair looks like someone has tried to set fire to it  very sad to see that people feel the need to trash a place even more talhan it has been, also caught a couple of people on the basket ball hall roof looked to be stealing the lead from it rang police but dont know if they botherd to check it out.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 3, 2011)

rhys6002 said:


> Had a look around this place a few days back, the pics uploaded a few comments up arent valid anymore, now the computer screens have been smashed to bits and the chair looks like someone has tried to set fire to it  very sad to see that people feel the need to trash a place even more talhan it has been, also caught a couple of people on the basket ball hall roof looked to be stealing the lead from it rang police but dont know if they botherd to check it out.



That would be the second time that somebody has been up on the roof stealing the lead. I called the police last time and had loads of officers turn up so they would have checked it out. I noticed the screens smashed up yesterday but didn't notice the chair being burnt or anything?

Did you manage to take any pics? Always nice to see the place from another point of view


----------



## rhys6002 (Nov 3, 2011)

no didntmanage to get any pics by the time i got there the light was going, there was a load of what looked like newspaper burnt under the chair but maybe it was already burnt and someone just happend to place the chair there, 
i think the owners should secure the site to stop the vandals as if you have noticed in some of the building the support beams for the roof have been cut out for some reason :/ 

hopeing to go here and the old farm up pontypridd at some point in the day light, just got to try and locate the farm up pontypridd first!

also had a look around the excise factory in cwmbran a few days ago what a mess its all trashed and the local kids have made skate ramps in there too wouldnt mind giving them a go mind


----------

